# Xbox Live problems signing in



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

So i set up my xbox live account online lastnight and bought a wireless adaptor (  ps3 never asked for another £50 to get online) ...anyway so all connected to wireless and went to sign in but going through all the setup and putting my email address and password in it comes back with 

"The windows live ID is associated with a different gamertag. Enter another live ID or password" 

I thought it would be a seamless sign up?? or am i doing something wrong?

Cheers

Graham (Xbox virgin) :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Are you certain you've not used that email address with someone else's Xbox Live Gamertag?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Definitely certain mate, i've been a die hard PlayStation fan boy.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I had problems with i accepting my email address a week or so ago. I just used one of my other email addresses. IT could also be that you've signed up for MSN messenger/windows live with that email address in the past.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Have you tried signing into www.xbox.com


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i can sign into xbox.com no problem ive tried signing out of it to see if that was the problem.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Ahh I think I know what you are doing... 

Did you register on the Xbox website for your Xbox Live membership? If so then you need to recover gamertag from the Xbox rather than creating a new profile.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Puntoboy said:


> Ahh I think I know what you are doing...
> 
> Did you register on the Xbox website for your Xbox Live membership? If so then you need to recover gamertag from the Xbox rather than creating a new profile.


Silly question and really appreciate your patience but how do i do that


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

http://support.xbox.com/support/en/...ntroamingandrecovery/recoveryourgamertag.aspx

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/907333


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorted!!!!


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

Puntoboy now's his stuff good lad :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Good stuff. It's an easy mistake to make, I did it yesterday when creating a new Live Gamertag for my GF's sons. You recover your gamertag when signing into other Xbox's


----------

